# Chemical Guys or Poorboys : Wheel Wax ?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Which one is the best guys ?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I have both, the Poorboys one is more like a hard wax and the CG one is like a creme.
Both are very similar durability wise and would need to be topped up regular due to the heat generated.

I also use Insulator wax,Jetseal and zaino on alloys which all work very well.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Chemical guys for me!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Poorboys for me:thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Im testing Autoglym EGP at the mo and so far it is lasting a couple of weeks longer than my CG wheel Guard :thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

I use Poorboys but im looking into the Swissvax when i run out i think!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Swissvax Autobahn gives an unbelievably slick glossy finish to the wheels. I've yet to apply it to my BMW (the wheels need a refurb first) so can't comment on durability.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I use CG Wheel Guard. Have never used PB so can't really compare, but i've never had any problems with CG.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Poorboys for me.

It lasts ages and dries rock hard. 

Plus, it's pink which at least convinced my gf that it was ok. I quote "it's pink, i like that".:lol: 

Before using this site, i had never waxed my wheels and use PB as most amateurs at the time seemed to be using it. The pros seem to be using the more expensive stuff and are very happy with it. 

To be brutally honest, both are used and both have good reviews. If the product were cr*p, no-one would use it so you are ok with either. Just comes down to whether you prefer Orange or Pink.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cg jetseal is also very good one wheels.


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

I have poorboys because I got it really cheap. I like it, and I decided on it compared to CG only because I have heard a couple people mention they have had some orange tint on the wheels left from the CG. Jetseal as always mentioned is double duty and is great on wheels

And gaz, love the new sig


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

I had a pot of CG, gave it away as I just couldn't get on with it.

Swissvax autobahn as Reg said, leaves such a slick finish it's unreal. Well worth the extra imo.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> cg jetseal is also very good one wheels.


Ditto...
And your more than welcome to use some of mine Dibbs...


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

pstevo said:


> Ditto...
> And your more than welcome to use some of mine Dibbs...


Cheers Geoff, will take you up on that if you dont mind.....:detailer:


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> Im testing Autoglym EGP at the mo and so far it is lasting a couple of weeks longer than my CG wheel Guard :thumb:


That's what I intend to use on my half polished (laquered) and half metallic graphite alloys for the Fiat.










Any idea if SRP would be safe to use before EGP? The wheels are clearcoated so I can't see it being a problem...  Cheers, Tom


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah I doubt SRP would harm them


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Poorboys is good in my eyes for a dedicated wheel wax but I have sort of ditched it in favour of jetseal which is as good or better in durability, nothing lost or added in wetness etc and a fair bit easier to apply and remove for me anyway.


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Swissvax Autobahn does the trick on my Impreza wheels and they take some punishment from my Brembos brakes!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I have Poorboys and Chemical Guys.

I always opt for the Poorboys though, hardly touched the Rim Guard.

PB goes on very thin, and leaves a mint finish! But, both are effective, and I'll use the Rim Guard once the PB runs out.


----------

